# New to Lightroom classic and cloud



## Henrik (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi there 

i am test running Lightroom CC classic  Mac version 
and one thing that I cannot seam to find any useful information on is the cloud storrage 
i see I can get 20 GB but what good is that  for
I would like to have a smalle version on my phone and iPad not for show not to edit  it that makes sense
Right now is my set up 
Aperture as the main edit software, then I export a 1200x1600 low quality to be imported in apples photo and now I have it on my phone
I could off course do the same with lightroom but I read some where that I could upload all my smart preview with out taking any space 
is there any ways around
Also i donor have the best of internet all the time traveling around the world so a cloud based setup would not work for me 

Henrik


----------



## Zenon (Sep 27, 2018)

With Classic you can sync files to the cloud but many have more than 20GB. You can purchase more if you need to. You can sync your most important files as a back up. It can be used with the free website called Portfolio. You can download Lr collections and I got this tip the other day. See link. You can use mobile devices to edit files when you are out and about.  I'm not aware of all the uses but these are the basics.      

Web module - Classic web module, is anyone using it at all?


----------



## Henrik (Sep 27, 2018)

Super that you I will have a look


----------



## Zenon (Sep 27, 2018)

I would check the blogs here, etc and get more info. One thing I can tell you is not to install LR CC which is 100% cloud storage and LR Classic CC which has the option to sync to the cloud on the same computer. I read it can be done but it is a little tricky and I don't know anything about it. A person on another site did that and had  syncing problems. I suggested to remove LR CC and it worked better.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Sep 28, 2018)

Henrik said:


> Hi there
> i am test running Lightroom CC classic  Mac version
> and one thing that I cannot seam to find any useful information on is the cloud storrage
> i see I can get 20 GB but what good is that  for
> Henrik


It is almost a secret, but the photos you sync from Classic Collections to the Lr-mobile Web (ie. upload to the Cloud) do NOT occupy any space of your 20Gb allowance. So you could (in theory) sync your entire Classic library from a Collection and not use any of your Cloud storage.
You will use space of the 20Gb for photos you download from your mobile devices (iPad, iPhone, etc).
(Victoria confirmed this in a previous forum post - I cannot recall the link)

Jim Wilde also explained in a post at this thread- Exporting automatically from LR CC classic to LR CC mobile
Quoting Jim-
_"One thing to note is that syncing photos FROM Classic to the cloud, only smart previews are uploaded, not the original files, but they do not count against your cloud storage allowance,
Another thing to note is that any photos uploaded from any of the LRCC apps to the cloud WILL be uploaded as originals, and they WILL count against your cloud storage allowance.
Furthermore, any photos already existing in the cloud, and any new ones added from LRCC, will download into Classic as full originals. So those exported files that you added to LRCC will download into Classic as soon as you enable sync."_


----------



## Henrik (Sep 30, 2018)

Thank you very much I will give it a go


----------



## Zenon (Oct 1, 2018)

I-See-Light said:


> It is almost a secret, but the photos you sync from Classic Collections to the Lr-mobile Web (ie. upload to the Cloud) do NOT occupy any space of your 20Gb allowance. So you could (in theory) sync your entire Classic library from a Collection and not use any of your Cloud storage.
> You will use space of the 20Gb for photos you download from your mobile devices (iPad, iPhone, etc).
> (Victoria confirmed this in a previous forum post - I cannot recall the link)
> 
> ...



I wasn't aware Classic synced original files do not occupy the 20GB. You got the it's almost a secret part right.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 1, 2018)

So it is like leaving home with your laptop, without an external drive that has your files, but you can still edit them.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 1, 2018)

Zenon said:


> I wasn't aware Classic synced original files do not occupy the 20GB. You got the it's almost a secret part right.


No, I must have given you the slightly wrong impression!
Classic does NOT sync original files to the Cloud. (nor to any other device)
The quote from Jim Wilde explains it better-
_FROM Classic to the cloud, only *smart previews* are uploaded, not the original files, but they do not count against your cloud storage allowance,_  (the 20gB)
Smart Previews that sync to the Cloud from Classic are a type of compressed DNG file with a long edge dimension of 2560 pixels.
You can edit these photos in any remote Web browser (you will be using Lightroom Mobile in the Browser on laptop, iPad, iPhone, mobile device, etc), or  Lightroom-CC installed on a Laptop with internet access. Any edits you make 'remotely' will automatically sync back to the photo in the Collection and Library in the desktop LR Catalog from which it was synced.
You can also (remotely) Export derivative files from Lightroom-CC to a laptops Hard Drive, but remember you will get an image file limited in dimension to the 2560 pixel long edge.
The limitations of working with Smart Previews remotely include Sharpening and Noise Reduction, as you do not have the full-size image file to work with, but most of the other Develop tools can be applied.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 1, 2018)

I worded that incorrectly. I understood what you wrote. Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## Henrik (Oct 8, 2018)

Thank you for the info 
just one more I question  I dont have good access to the net at the moment, so I have tried yet
but once the files are uploaded will three be in sub folders like the on the desktop or will it just be in one heap


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 9, 2018)

We don't have a view into how the images are physically stored on the cloud servers, so the idea is to organise them into albums (same as collections in Classic), though all the synced images are also available as one heap under the "All Photos" album (which is no different to the way that Classic can present them under the All Synced Photographs special collection). If you're syncing from Classic to cloud, easiest way is to organise them into collections in Classic, then enable those collections to sync, and then they'll appear in albums with the same name in LRCC.


----------



## KeithS (Oct 10, 2018)

"What good is that for" (20 GB). I'm not 100% clear on your question, but the only thing I use the 20 GB for is to move photos from my iPhone to LR on my PC using LR Mobile (probably same for Mac) without having to use iTunes, or some other app.  In LR, I move the photos from the All Synced Photos to a phone folder in LR, and then delete them from the iPhone.  I have no need to store photos on my phone for very long.  I'm almost tempted to move to a phone with an easier method to move photos to a PC (this doesn't apply to you).


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 10, 2018)

KeithS said:


> "What good is that for" (20 GB). I'm not 100% clear on your question, but the only thing I use the 20 GB for is to move photos from my iPhone to LR on my PC using LR Mobile (probably same for Mac) without having to use iTunes, or some other app.  In LR, I move the photos from the All Synced Photos to a phone folder in LR, and then delete them from the iPhone.  I have no need to store photos on my phone for very long.  I'm almost tempted to move to a phone with an easier method to move photos to a PC (this doesn't apply to you).


KeithS,

Why not just plug in your iPhone, and then open up the iPhone icon and ultimately to the DCIM folder.    Then copy or move photos directly from phone to some PC folder for import into LR.

Phil Burton


----------



## msmack (Oct 14, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> KeithS,
> 
> Why not just plug in your iPhone, and then open up the iPhone icon and ultimately to the DCIM folder.    Then copy or move photos directly from phone to some PC folder for import into LR.
> 
> Phil Burton


For some folks, when you plug in your phone there is no iPhone Icon.  What to do then?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 14, 2018)

"no iPhone icon?"
In a Windows PC -File Explorer will just show the phone as a device like other connected drives, usb sticks, etc.
In a Mac - Finder should do the same. Open the Finder App.


----------



## msmack (Oct 15, 2018)

Some Windows Computers it shows, others it doesn't.  I don't know why.


----------

